# Range bag ideas



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am going out to a steel plate challenge practice with a friend Thursday afternoon. I am loading up my range bag with a Mark II Target with 4 magazines and my faithful G19 and 3 magazines. I have the necessary ear and eye protection, and the tools that I may need for a sight adjustment or to clear a misfire. There is plenty of ammo and the appropriate holsters are in the bag. What am I missing?

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> I am going out to a steel plate challenge practice with a friend Thursday afternoon. I am loading up my range bag with a Mark II Target with 4 magazines and my faithful G19 and 3 magazines. I have the necessary ear and eye protection, and the tools that I may need for a sight adjustment or to clear a misfire. There is plenty of ammo and the appropriate holsters are in the bag. What am I missing?
> 
> GW


Your favorite candy bar. :smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Your favorite candy bar. :smt033


I will bring a Pearsons salted nut roll. Beyond that I also thought of my digital camera so that I can get an idea of how it looks to the rest of the world.
GW

P.S. 1,111 posts and it seems like I just got here.


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

A knife. It is Rule number 9, after all.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

gorgo331 said:


> A knife. It is Rule number 9, after all.


Good call on the knife, but I haven't left the house without a really sharp one since 
i was a kid!

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You also need a selection of spare parts, and the basic tools needed to change 'em out.
(That's speaking from experience: One of my shooting buddies was an excellent gunsmith. Somehow, if you broke it, he had a replacement for it.)


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Any cleaning gear?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

sunglasses


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Water. And teriyaki beef jerky.


You might want a mat/towel of appropriate color to set stuff down on, especially if your stuff tumbles and takes on dirt. You want to be able to clean quick and not lose parts.

Also a note pad/pen to jot down helpful tips as you watch others learn or demonstrate skills.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I always have a small first aid kit in mine.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I am going out to a steel plate challenge practice with a friend Thursday afternoon. I am loading up my range bag with a Mark II Target with 4 magazines and my faithful G19 and 3 magazines. I have the necessary ear and eye protection, and the tools that I may need for a sight adjustment or to clear a misfire. There is plenty of ammo and the appropriate holsters are in the bag. What am I missing?
> 
> GW


 Spotting scope? Rangefinder? something to drink?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have added a small cleaning kit, a small note pad and pen, my Nikon rangefinder and a large bottle of water. Thanks for the help guys!

GW


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a small pocket mirror and small flashlight in my range bag (or use the one on your smartphone if you have one). If you think you've fired a squib, put the mirror on the ground, point the muzzle at it from a few inches above it, then shine the flashlight onto the mirror; you can look UP the barrel for obstructions without pointing the gun at yourself. 

Many times with a squib and subsequent round fired, the barrel bulges and you can't retract the slide to see if a bullet is lodged in the barrel and a live round in the chamber. The mirror takes up little space and can be handy.

I always pack sunscreen and wet wipes when I'm shooting/training outdoors too.

Oh, a recent addition has been an uplula universal mag loader. I prefer to load mags by hand - but if you're shooting several hundred rounds and want to reload mags quickly, it really is a helpful tool.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

A few items I keep in my range bag not mentioned above: a small flashlight, a small container of handy-wipes (baby wipes,) spare cheap ear plugs, duct tape.


----------

